# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Chiang Mai(Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Chiang Mai , phiên âm đúng là Chiêng Mài, hay Xương-mại (theo sử Việt thời nhà Nguyễn), là thành phố lớn thứ hai của Thái Lan, là thủ phủ (tỉnh lỵ) của tỉnh Chiang Mai. Tọa lạc tại 18°47'20" vĩ độ Bắc, 98°59'00" kinh độ Đông, cách Bangkok chừng 800 km về phía Bắc, Chiang Mai nằm trên vùng địa hình đồi núi thuộc loại cao nhất của Thái Lan. Thành phố chạy dọc theo sông Ping, một trong những phụ lưu lớn nhất và quan trọng nhất của sông Chao Phraya.

Các tỉnh giáp giới (từ Đông Bắc theo chiều kim đồng hồ) bao gồm: tỉnh Chiang Rai, tỉnh Lampang, tỉnh Lamphun, tỉnh Tak và tỉnh Mae Hong Son. Về phía Bắc, tỉnh này giáp giới Bang Shan của Myanmar.


Là tỉnh có nhiều núi cao chiếm đa số, ngoài sông Ping chảy qua, sông Chao Phraya cũng là con sông lớn ở đây chảy qua núi Chieng Dao. Có nhiều núi cao, trong đó đỉnh cao nhất là Doi Inthanon cao 2575 m và là đỉnh cao nhất của Thái Lan. Có nhiều rừng quốc gia ở đây như là : Doi Inthnon, Doi Suthep-Pui, Mea Ping, Huay Nam Dang, Mae Phang,Chiang Dao .

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*



Chợ Chiang Mai
*Đến*

_Xe buýt_: Khởi hành từ trạm xe bus mới ở khu Bắc và Đông Bắc Bangkok – khu Moh Chit, mỗi ngày có 12 chuyến xe buýt máy lạnh nhưng cần nhớ là không phải lúc nào máy lạnh cũng hoạt động tốt.

Thoải mái hơn là xe buýt hạng 1 có máy lạnh với 42 chỗ ngồi, có nhà vệ sinh, nửa tiếng một chuyến từ 6h45’ sáng đến 9h tối.

Xe buýt VIP của chính phủ chỗ ngồi êm hơn xe hạng 1, mỗi ngày có 6 chuyến, từ Bangkok hay Chiangmai.

Có khoảng trên 10 công ty tư nhân có hệ thống xe buýt chạy giữa Bangkok và Chaing Mai, khởi hành từ nhiều điểm, băng qua cả hai thành phố. Vé khứ hồi thường rẻ hơn vé đi 1 chiều. Chi phí từ 400B đến 500B, tùy theo loại xe. Xe buýt chính phủ từ trạm xe Bắc và Đông Bắc Bangkok đáng tin cậy hơn về lịch trình so với các loại xe tư nhân ở Banglamphu và các điểm du lịch khác.



Chùa Watphra Singh
Các công ty du lịch ở Bangkok rất khét tiếng về vấn đề hứa hẹn các dịch vụ mà họ không thể cung cấp, như chỗ ngồi thoải mái hay đầy đủ máy điều hòa. Vô số công ty Th Khao San cung cấp vé xe buýt đến Chiang Mai khoảng 300B, kèm theo 1 đêm nhà nghỉ miễn phí tại Chiang Mai. Đôi khi không xảy ra vấn đề gì, nhưng xe buýt thường không đạt yêu cầu và chi phí nhà nghỉ khách phải trả khoảng 50 – 60B cho tiền điện nước hoặc rất khó có phòng.

_Xe lửa:_ Hàng ngày tại trạm xe Hualamphong Bangkok đều có nhiều chuyến xe lửa đến Chiang Mai. Xe lửa nhanh đi từ trạm Hualamphong tại Bangkok lúc 5h30’ sáng và 2h30’ chiều, đến vào 7h45’ tối và sáng 5h35’.

Xe lửa tốc hành đi từ Bangkok lúc 10h tối và đến Chiang Mai lúc 12h25’ tối. Xe lửa chạy tốc độ cao tốc đi từ Bangkok lúc 8h30 sáng và 7h30 tối, đến Chiang Mai vào 8h20 chiều và 7h30 sáng.

Xe lửa đặc biệt đi từ 6h30 chiều và 7h30 chiều, đến lúc 6h30 và 9h20 sáng.

Xe có chỗ ngủ đến Chiang Mai càng lúc càng khó mua vé nếu không đặt chỗ trước, khách đoàn có thể thuê toàn xe. Chuyến quay lại Bangkok không mấy khó từ tháng Songkran – giữa tháng 4 và Tết Nguyên Đán.

_Hàng không:_ Sân bay quốc tế Chiang Mai có nhiều chuyến bay thường xuyên đến Kuala Lumpur, Côn Minh, Singapore, Đài Bắc, Viêng Chăng, Yangon của các hãng hàng không quốc tế.

Hãng hàng không trong nước có Air Asia, hàng ngày bay 4 chuyến từ Bangkok đến Chiang Mai. Bangkok Airway, hàng ngày có 2 chuyến bay từ Bangkok đi qua Sukhothai.

Nok Air, có nhiều chuyến bay khởi hành từ BangKok. On-Two-Go có 5 chuyến bay giữa Bangkok và Thái Lan mỗi ngày với giá 1700B. Siam GA, chuyến bay 35 phút kết nối Chiang Mai và Pai. Thai Airways International có nhiều chuyến bay nối Chiang Mai, Bangkok và Mae Hong Son.



Đồ lưu niệm
*Đi lại xung quanh*

_Xe buýt_: Hiện nay, hệ thống xe buýt ở Chiang Mai đã có thêm nhiều đường mới, 2,4,6,8 và 10.

Xe buýt có máy điều hòa chạy từ đường 2, 6 và 10. Xe buýt sǎwngthǎew bảng số màu đỏ chạy đường 4 và 8. Xe buýt có máy điều hòa 10B một người. Xe buýt sǎwngthǎew màu vàng chạy từ Th Praisani dừng tại trạm Chang Pheuak, đại học Tajabhat và trạm sau cùng là Mae Rim.

Xe đạp cũng là cách hay nhất để đi xung quanh Chiang Mai nếu bạn không màng kẹt xe và đường nhiều giao lộ. Thành phố nhỏ nên có thể đi khắp nơi bằng xe đạp, kể cả đại học Chiang Mai, Wat U Mong, Wat Suan Dok và bảo tàng quốc gia Chiang Mai bên ngoài thị trấn.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*



Sông Maeping
Tất cả các ngân hàng lớn ở Thái Lan đều có chi nhánh tại Chiang Mai, dọc theo đường Th Tha Phae, đa số mở cửa từ 8h30 sáng đến 3h30 chiều. Ở các vùng đông du khách như chợ đêm Chiang Mai, Th Tha Phae và Th Moon Muang – bạn sẽ thấy cộ ATM và các quầy thu đổi ngoại tệ làm việc đến 8h tối.

_SK Moneychanger:_ Một công ty tư nhân chuyên thu đổi ngoại tệ, chấp nhận chi phiếu du lịch, thường tỷ giá cao hơn ngân hàng

*Đi những đâu?*



Chùa Watphra Singh
_Trung tâm văn hóa Nghệ thuật Thành phố Chiang Mai:_ Trung tâm lịch sử hiện đại hóa đa phương tiện và văn hóa giáo dục này nằm ngay trung tâm của phố cổ trên đường Prapokklao, giữa đường Rajdumnern và Rajwithee. Nếu đi bằng tuk tuk hay songthaew dễ dàng hơn nếu hỏi công trình lưu niệm Ba vị vua – Saam Kasat. Đây là tòa nhà lớn, rộng và xinh đẹp nằm ngay sau tượng đài. Hướng dẫn ăn mặc thanh lịch theo kiểu Thái truyền thống, có phòng xem phim bằng phụ đề tiếng Anh về Chiang Mai và khu vực phía Bắc. Sau đó bạn sẽ được hướng dẫn đến dãy phòng về lịch sử của khu vực và văn hóa theo thứ tự thời gian. Một số gian phòng khác trưng bày về đạo Phật và các tín ngưỡng tôn giáo khác, lịch sử nông nghiệp, các bộ tộc miền núi và các vùng văn hóa khác.


_Bảo tàng Nghiên Cứu bộ tộc miền núi:_ Thành lập năm 1965 theo lời đề xuất của giáo sư nhân loại học W.R. Geddes – người tận tụy nghiên cứu về các bộ tộc miền núi. Bảo tàng triển lãm cuộc sống và văn hóa của 9 bộ tộc miền núi tại Thái Lan là Akha, Lahu, Lisu, Yao, Hmong, Karen, Lua, Khamu, và H'tin. Nơi đây còn có tài liệu về tộc thiểu số vô thần Mlabri. Cuộc sống hằng ngày của nhiều bộ tộc miền núi được tái hiện qua hình ảnh, công cụ nông nghiệp, dụng cụ gia đình, nhạc cụ…



Chùa Watmahawan
_Bảo tàng quốc gia Chiang Mai:_ Triển lãm về lịch sử của Chiang Mai. Đóng cửa thứ Hai, Ba và Ngày lễ quốc khánh.

_Bảo tàng Tiền đúc Chiang Mai:_ nằm trên đường Ratchadamnoen.

_Bảo tàng nghệ thuật Đại học Chiang Mai:_ Triển lãm các tác phẩm của những sinh viên học khoa mỹ thuật đại học Chiang Mai, tuy là tác phẩm của sinh viên nhưng tiêu chuẩn rất cao. Bảo tàng còn có những buổi diễn nhạc kịch miễn phí, có trường dạy Massage truyền thống kiểu Thái, cộng tác cùng khoa Vật lý trị liệu của đại học.

_Bảo tàng Kỳ quan thiên nhiên và Thế giới Côn trùng:_ Một trong những bảo tàng trưng bày nhiều loại bướm, sâu bọ… nhất châu Á. Nằm trên đường Srimankalajarn.



Chùa Wat Phrathat Doi Suthep
_Bảo tàng Bưu Chính:_ Nằm ở Bưu điện Mae Ping, vào cửa miễn phí.

_Chùa Wat Phrathat Doi Suthep:_ Xây dựng năm 1383, ngôi chùa tuyệt vời này nhìn bao quát thành phố từ thang máy cao 1073m của chùa nằm trên dốc núi Suthep, nơi có đỉnh núi cao 1685m. Ngôi chùa này được xem như biểu tượng của Chiang Mai. Suốt 600 năm qua, chùa có nhiều thay đổi và được tu sửa nhiều lần. Trước đây để lên được đỉnh núi phải mất 5 giờ qua một con đường hẹp, nhỏ và nhấp nhô được xem là trở ngại lớn nhất để lên được đỉnh chùa. Năm 1934, nhà sư Kruba Srivichai đến Chiang Mai để thực hiện dựa án xây dựng đường lên chùa. Tin tức lan truyền khắp nơi nên Phật tử khắp nơi đổ về đây góp công sức, kể cả những người dân tộc thiểu số sống ở vùng núi.



Chùa Wat Chedi Luang
_Chùa Wat Phra Singh:_ là ngôi chùa rất rộng, do vua Pha Yoo xây dựng năm 1345, làm nơi để di hài của cha ngài, vua Kam Foo. Chùa tọa lạc tại nội ô thành phố Chiang Mai, một tỉnh Miền Bắc Thái Lan.Các bức tường của nhà nguyện được chạm khắc hình ảnh phong tục, cuộc sống thường nhật và trang phục của người dân Lanna. Đến Wat Phra Singh, du khách có thể hoà mình với các nhà sư và sinh viên Thái Lan tếch lá và cau bày trong đền. Du khách cũng có thể đăng ký các khoá học ngắn ngày về Đạo Phật tại đây. Trong đó, hàng ngày khách du lịch sẽ tham gia các bài luyện tập, các bài thiền, và ăn ngủ sinh hoạt như những nhà sư .



Chùa Wat Chiang Mun
_Chùa Wat Chiang Mun:_ Nằm trên đường Rajpakinai. Ngôi chùa cổ nhất thành phố, được xây dựng cùng lúc với Chiang Mai năm 1296, nổi tiếng với hai hình Phật, theo truyền thuyết có 1800 và 2500 tuổi.

_Chùa Wat Chedi Luang:_ nằm ngoài ngoại ô thành phố Chiang Mai, miền Bắc Thái Lan. Chùa nằm trên giao lộ Ratchadamnoen và Phrapopkhlao. Chùa có bề dày lịch sử và là ngôi chùa thu hút khách tham quan nhất tại Chiang Mai. Ngày nay, Wat Chedi Luang còn ẩn chứa nhiều điều kỳ lạ đối với du khách thập phương vì ngôi chùa lưu giữ xác của 3 vị sư đã tu đắc đạo tại ngôi chùa. Điều đặc biệt là các vị sư này đều ngồi trong tư thế thiền, da dẻ vẫn hồng hào, đôi mắt tinh anh như người còn sống, và các thớ thịt (kẽ các ngón tay và ngón chân) thì liền thành một mối. Đây cũng chính là điều mà khách thập phương tập trung về đây để xem điều kỳ diệu tại chùa này.



Chùa Wat Chedi Luang
_Chùa Wat Phra Jao Mengrai:_ cuối đường Wat Phra Jao Mengrai, một ngôi chùa gỗ cổ kính, yên ắng và nhẹ nhàng, khuất xa cái ồn ào của thành phố.

_Chùa U-Mong:_ nằm cuối đường Suthep, gần cổng chính đại học Chiangmai. Một ngôi chùa cổ trong khu rừng bên ngoài Chiang Mai. Vua Mengrai xây ngôi chùa này để tặng các vị sư sống trong rừng, đi hành đạo khắp đất nước, vì thế nên chùa nằm ở địa điểm hẻo lánh.

_Công viên Voi tự nhiên:_ Cách phía Bắc Chiang Mai khoảng 60km. Đây là nơi nuôi dưỡng bảo tồn Voi, voi sống ở đây không biểu diễn, làm xiếc mà chỉ sống theo tự nhiên



Trại Voi Maesa
_Khu nuôi voi Maesa:_ Trại voi Maesa nằm dưới chân một ngọn núi cách trung tâm TP khoảng 30 km, lưng tựa vào đại ngàn, mặt quay ra đướng cái lớn dẫn vào thành phố. Trại voi này được xây dựng cách đây gần 40 năm chỉ với 5 chú voi, đến nay đại gia đình voi có đến 75 thành viên. Đến Trại voi Maesa chắc chắn bạn sẽ bị lôi cuốn bởi hết bất ngờ này đến bất ngờ khác và hiểu rõ hơn quyết tâm của ngành du lịch Thái lan trong việc mời gọi du khách trở lại sau những khó khăn thời gian qua như đại dịch cúm gà cuối năm 2003, những cuộc bạo động ở miền Nam Thái lan hồi đầu năm 2004...Một không khí thân thiện, gần gũi được những chú voi to lớn tạo lập ngay từ đầu đường dẫn vào trại. Dù chẳng có sự chèo kéo mời chào hay vòi vĩnh của chủ voi, ai cũng sẵn lòng bỏ ra chục bath mua chuối, mía dành tặng voi, rồi thoải mái ôm, chụp hình, thậm chí còn được giúp thử trèo lên mình voi.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## anhduc83

Thái Lan rất đẹp và hấp dẫn. Mọi người nên dành thời gian làm một chuyến du lịch Thái Lan. Phong cảnh và con người nói chung là hiền hậu. Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ

----------


## hoaban

Muốn đi lắm nhưng kinh tế không cho phép.

----------


## quanghuy00

Thủ đô củ của Thái Lan nơi đây có nhiều địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn lắm

----------


## dung89

Sao mấy pic chụp thiên nhiên đẹp thế là đẹp

----------

